# Ballyseedy Garden Centre, Tralee, Co Kerry. Sterling exchange rate (2008)?



## macnas (5 May 2008)

I was in Ballyseedy Garden Centre, Tralee, Co Kerry at the weekend. A fine new extension and it was so busy! I did notice some Unwins Flower packs  with this price tag   

    £3.99/€5.99    ouch! 

                                           And also    £4.99/€7.49. 


   Someone should tell them!  £1 = €1.50   is not good value.


----------



## z103 (5 May 2008)

*Re: Ballyseedy garden centre conversions!*

I was in there as well. It's very nicely done up etc, but I wouldn't go there to buy plants. It seems to be more a social centre where people can drink coffee and buy some stuff for the house. When I was there, the cafe place was packed, with very few people outside looking at the plants.

We prefer to go down towards Ardfert to Liscahane garden centre, or up towards Farrenfore for the garden centre near there.


----------



## Vanilla (5 May 2008)

*Re: Ballyseedy garden centre conversions!*

I was there a few weeks back- they've made a nice job of the place. Some of the nicest garden furniture there I've ever seen, very expensive though. Some very nice cakes too.


----------



## ajapale (5 May 2008)

*Re: Ballyseedy garden centre conversions!*

"The Crystal Palace" as it has been christened by the locals is impressive if expensive. Ballyseedy Garden Centre is easy to get to and has excellent parking.

The Restaurant/Cafe - "Jam" is very popular especially at Lunchtime.


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 May 2008)

*Re: Ballyseedy garden centre conversions!*



Vanilla said:


> Some very nice cakes too.



Do they look well when they're planted in the garden


----------



## Vanilla (6 May 2008)

*Re: Ballyseedy garden centre conversions!*



sueellen said:


> Do they look well when they're planted in the garden


 
LOL. That would be a tragic waste. You'd have to see this garden centre to understand- its the nearest thing to the Powerscourt in Wicklow...


----------



## PJM10 (29 May 2008)

*Re: Ballyseedy garden centre conversions!*

I'm a keen gardener and I think Ballyseedy is just what the area needed. Everything I've bought from them, for the garden,  has thrived.  The staff are very friendly,  and yes,  the cakes are good!  (I take them home to enjoy in the garden).


----------



## ClubMan (30 May 2008)

*Re: Ballyseedy garden centre conversions!*



macnas said:


> Someone should tell them!  £1 = €1.50   is not good value.


Why didn't you since you were there and had a problem with this?


----------



## conny (14 Apr 2010)

Ye are right, I would normally go to Liscahane nursery/garden centre near Adfert if I was going to buy plants and would only really consider Ballyseedy if I wanted coffee. Compared to other places Liscahane have good prices and give great advice at no cost which I think is the most important thing.


----------



## Bronco Lane (15 Apr 2010)

conny said:


> Ye are right, I would normally go to Liscahane nursery/garden centre near Adfert if I was going to buy plants and would only really consider Ballyseedy if I wanted coffee. Compared to other places Liscahane have good prices and give great advice at no cost which I think is the most important thing.


 
So how's business then?


----------



## conny (15 Apr 2010)

pretty bad actually, engineering has taken a big hit !! my post was a little ott alright..


----------



## shesells (17 Apr 2010)

Don't forget there's a 6% difference in VAT between here and the UK, that also accounts for some of the difference


----------

